# Griot's Garage 6-Inch Random Orbital Polisher for $106.24



## speedchase (Nov 19, 2008)

Amazon has this polisher for $106.24 after 15% discount that is valid till 31st July.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0042KOL9K/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

Can you please let me know if this is a good deal for the polisher of this quality compared to may be Porter Cable ones.

Also, is this a good tool clean & condition leather seats?


----------



## Hockeypuck (Jun 8, 2010)

How do you get that deal?


----------



## speedchase (Nov 19, 2008)

Here's the link to the page with other items under this deal. The discount code is AUTODEAL

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.ht...KX0DER&pf_rd_r=09DYHR0HJ9TYH8GCHMZG&plgroup=1


----------



## zkeeper (Dec 28, 2008)

The Griots is one of the best..love mine. But you have no back-up on anything going wrong this way. Everybody has to make up their own mind on what they spend, but IF you are going to buy an orbital and invest in the pads, materials etc...might save up the extra cash and get it from GGarage. They really stand behind the product. Just a thot...:thumbup:


----------



## Bikie (May 2, 2004)

See my post last week. Received mine yesterday.$89.95 free shipping, New in original Griots packing with manual and DVD. My price from Griots with tax and shipping would have been $150 and I live in WA where they are located.


Bikie said:


> At BJs no membership required.$89.95 free shipping.
> 
> http://www.bjs.com/griots-garage-6-random-orbital-with-10-cord.product.196106?dimId=


----------



## Hockeypuck (Jun 8, 2010)

Speedchase
Thanks. Great deal as that includes the 25 foot cord,free shipping and no tax.


----------



## Bikie (May 2, 2004)

No long cord on my deal.


----------



## speedchase (Nov 19, 2008)

I did bite the bullet and bought the polisher. Hopefully, it will not be one of those tools that gather dust in my garage.

P.S: I am blessed with 2 little kids that I spend most of time & energy on and don't have the energy to my surrogate children (540i & FZ6)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

the shorter cord is a much better deal, the long cord is not the best in my opinion.

here are some *Griots deals and kits* that we offer.


----------



## Mando3 (Jul 11, 2012)

Any offers going on today? I've finally decided to buy myself a griots/PC or similar, I'm looking for a kit that will have velcro pads on it

has anybody found a good offer lately? I have a $200 budget.

Edit: Just for personal use


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

sure take a look here.

Griot's with bp and 5 uber foam buffing pads 

or other Griot's kits with compounds and polishes.


----------

